# Bromeliad ID



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

While in Panama one Bromeliad stuck out and I would like to find it. It wasn't very large but in bright light took on red coloration. The only picture I have is one Anne took of one that had fallen from a wind storm. My impression was that it is a Vriesea or Guzmania. Any ideas?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Whatever it is....it's awesome.

What part of Panama?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This was in the highlands of Chiriqui near the town of Volcan.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow. Judging by the foliage, its got to be some sort of Tillandsioid. Neat. I'll dig around for you.

Edit: Meant to say that if you can't find it, you could always cheat and put a Neo. farinosa in there. It has the exact same pattern/colors.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Cheating has come to mind but I'm not giving up yet. Now all I need is a _Racinaea crispa. 
_
This was sort of Tillandsia like now that you mention in.I looked through my book Blooming Bromeliads and could not come up with much. Anything you come up with will be much appreciated.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Upon seeing the photo, I immediately thought either Tillandsia or Werauhia. It makes even more sense now that you mention it is a highland species. Beautiful plant. 

There was a nursery in California that offered R. crispa in the past. After killing a few, I stopped buying them.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I inquired to Harry Luther, he suggests its probably a Werauhia which used to be Vrieseas but were removed. Guz, Vr and Wr are all Tillandsioides. Too bad it wasn't in bloom!

I had 4 R. crispa. I sold one and then my mother plant with all the pups died. Then that person who bought the one I sold killed theirs. Doah!  Haha! I WILL have that plant again...


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Some were in flower but they were all in the tops of the trees and I couldn't see what they looked like. I will look through Werauhia and see what I come up with. Chuck, thanks for the tip on R crispa.


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

I`m pretty sure it`s a young Guzmania sanguinea, the one I have looks exactly the same.


Guzmania sanguinea - Artikeldetailansicht - Bromelien Westermann


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think you are right. It is native to Chiriqui in Panama so it fits in. Where did you get it and how big does it get?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That Guzmania gets about basketball size. How big was the young one in the photo?


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

To my eye, the seedlings of Guzmania sanguinea (even in life) look different. Of course it could be clonal. But as in the picture from VDC, the leaves come much more quickly to a point and like most all sanguineas I've seen the tips are strongly reflexed. 

One interesting fact would be the flowering. Harry you wrote that the plants were on the tops of the trees and were in flower. G. sanguinea has it's flowers in the vase (they do peek out a little : ) In Werauhia there is a spike. Do you remember which type you saw?

G. sanguinea is a very pretty plant though, so either way you win (plus sanguinea is way easier to find! lol)


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Then that may be too big for what I say. It was about 6-8" if I remember correctly. I certainly don't have room fro a basketball sized plant.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Chuck, I thought I remembered seeing an inflorescence sticking out but I could have been seeing the flush of color caused by the center leaves. It's hard to say since I didn't take a picture and all I have is my very bad memory. To be truthful I was not looking at bromes much. I should have paid more attention. I will have to ask Anne, she was there with us.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Chuck you bring up a very good point about seeing an inflorescence from below. Harry Luther said this plant is less likely a Guzmania but o guess that doesn't mean it couldn't be one. 

Harry, if you change your mind, I think Dennis had a few last time I was down that way. I remember these things being picky about water quality though. Not sure how your water is. 

Good post.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Antone, all that is going in the 125 is getting RO water and rainwater. No well water. Once I come up with a good list I will see if they can find things for me.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Harry,
I sent your photo to a guy who knows his Panamanian bromeliads. He said he wouldn't be able to tell you what species it is without the bloom, but he had no doubt that it is a Werauhia. So at least it narrows it down a little. Unfortunately, most of the genus is hard to find.

Chuck


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Chuck, I have seen a few around but they are all very large and not suitable. If I find a flower picture I will post it.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks Harry.
There are some that aren't large and are really pretty, like W. ororiensis. But I'm not sure where you would get one and like the one you saw, they are from higher elevations.


----------

